# كيف تحسب مناسيب نقاط Gps



## د جمعة داود (19 أغسطس 2008)

هل قيمة الارتفاع المقاس بأجهزة GPS هي منسوب النقطة ؟ .... بالطبع لا ... فنظام GPS يقيس ارتفاع النقطة من سطح الالبسويد (المجسم النظري الذي يمثل الأرض) والذي نسميه الارتفاع الجيوديسي Geodetic or Ellipsoidal Height .... بينما المنسوب المستخدم في أعمال المساحة و الخرائط يكون مقاسا من سطح البحر (الجيويد) ونسميه الارتفاع الارثومتري Orthometric Height ... والفرق بين كلا نوعي الارتفاعات هو ما نطلق عليه حيود الجيويد Geoid Undulation أي القيمة التي يحيد بها سطح الجيويد عن سطح الالبسويد. لذلك فإذا أردنا حساب قيمة منسوب نقطة GPS (نعطيه الرمز H) من ارتفاعها المقاس بال GPS (نرمز له h) يجب معرفة قيمة حيود الجيويد عندها (رمزها N) لكي نطبق المعادلة: H = h – N

لمعرفة قيمة حيود الجيويد هناك طرق عديدة ، لكن ما سنستخدمه هنا هو نموذج جيويد عالمي أي نموذج يمكنه حساب قيمة N عند أي نقطة علي سطح الأرض. في أبريل 2008 أطلقت هيئة المساحة العسكرية الأمريكية أحدث نموذج عالمي للجيويد وأسمه EGM2008 ووضعته علي موقعها علي الانترنت ليكون متاحا للجميع. ويجب أن نعلم أن دقة هذا النموذج في حدود 25-35 سم أي أن قيمة N المحسوبة منه بها خطأ يبلغ هذه القيمة ، وبالتالي يجب أن نتوقع أن قيمة المنسوب الذي سنقوم بحسابه سيكون بها نفس الخطأ لكن في تطبيقات مساحية كثيرة تكون هذه الدقة مناسبة وخاصة أن هذه الطريقة مجانية و لا تتطلب أيه أرصاد جديدة بخلاف قياسات GPS ذاتها.

خطوات الحساب:

أولا: تحميل نموذج الجيويد EGM2008 من الانترنت:

1- حمل الملف الأول (حجمه 69 ميجا) من الرابط:
http://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/EGM2008_to2190_TideFree.gz

2- حمل الملف الثاني (حجمه 48 ميجا) من الرابط:
http://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/Zeta-to-N_to2160_egm2008.gz

3- حمل الملف الثالث وهو الملف التنفيذي exe (حجمه 0.7 ميجا) من الرابط:
http://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/hsynth_WGS84.exe

4- حمل ملفي الاختبار (حجمها 8 كيلوبايت) من الرابط:
http://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/INPUT.DAT
والملف
http://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/OUTPUT1.DAT


ثانيا: حساب قيمة حيود الجيويد:

5- فك الضغط عن الملفين الأول و الثاني باستخدام برنامج مثل WinRar أو WinZip

6- قبل الحسابات يجب اختبار أن الملفات التي حصلنا عليها سليمة و كاملة. يتم ذلك من خلال إجراء الحسابات باستخدام نقاط معلومة (في الملف Input.Dat) ومقارنتها مع قيم حيود الجيويد السابق حسابها (في الملف Output1.Dat). نضع جميع الملفات التي حصلنا عليها في مجلد واحد ثم نشغل البرنامج hsynth_WGS84 فينتج لنا ملف جديد أسمه Output.dat ويتكون كل سطر من 3 أعمدة: دائرة العرض Latitude – خط الطول Longitude – قيمة حيود الجيويد N ، نقارن هذا الملف مع الملف الأصلي Output1.dat ويجب أن تكون قيم حيود الجيويد متماثلة.

7- نبدأ الآن في إعداد ملف بيانات نقاط GPS المعلومة لدينا والمطلوب حساب قيم حيود الجيويد عندها. نفتح الملف Input.dat (باستخدام برنامج المفكرة NotePad مثلا أو أي برنامج تحرير نصوص) ونكتب إحداثيات كل نقطة في سطر منفصل: دائرة العرض ثم خط الطول وكلاهما يكونا بالدرجات وكسورها Decimal Degrees مثل:
37.0000000 241.0000000

فإذا كان لدينا القيم بالدرجة-دقيقة-ثانية فيجب أولا تحويلها إلي درجة وكسورها كالآتي: درجة + (دقيقة / 60) + (ثانية / 3600) ​

8- الآن نشغل البرنامج hsynth_WGS84 فينتج لنا ملف جديد أسمه Output.dat ويتكون كل سطر من 3 أعمدة: دائرة العرض Latitude – خط الطول Longitude – قيمة حيود الجيويد N لهذه النقطة. كمثال:
37.0000000 241.0000000 -26.151 

ثالثا: حساب قيمة المنسوب:

9- نطرح قيمة حيود الجيويد (بإشارتها) التي حصلنا عليها في الخطوة السابقة (N) من قيمة ارتفاع GPS (h) لنحصل علي قيمة منسوب كل نقطة (H) طبقا للمعادلة السابقة : H = h – N

ملحوظة أخيرة:

تصلح هذه الطريقة للارتفاعات المقاسة GPS باستخدام الأجهزة الهندسية Geodetic Receivers ومن غير المنطقي (وان كان ممكنا) استخدامها مع أرصاد GPS للأجهزة الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا Hand-Held Receivers وذلك لان دقة هذه الأجهزة الملاحية في قياس الارتفاعات تكون في حدود 10 متر أو أكثر ، وهي تقريبا قيمة حيود الجيويد فلذلك من غير المنطقي أن أحسب قيمة مناسيب النقاط إن كانت دقتها (قيمة الخطأ المتوقع بها) تبلغ 10 متر. 

ولمزيد من المعلومات عن نموذج الجيويد العالمي EGM2008 يرجي زيارة صفحة هيئة المساحة العسكرية الأمريكية في الرابط:
http://earth-info.nima.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع ممتاز يا دكتور جمعة جزاك الله خير الجزاء

وأنا على وشك الإتتهاء من برنامج يحسب الـ Geoidal Undulation عن طريق رصد روبيرات
معلومة المناسيب (4روبيرات مثلا) حول منطقة المشروع لا تتجاوز 5كم 
ثم تكوين سطح للـ Undulation مناسب لمنطقة المشروع - لا تتجاوز 5كم × 5كم منه يتم عمل Interpolation للـ Undulation ثم حساب المناسيب H لكل النقاط المرصودة بالـ GPS

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممنونين اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد...................


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (20 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم دكتور جمعه*


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور...........


----------



## م وائل حسنى (21 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا هذة معلومات قيمة بارك اللة فيك يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## نجيب 8000 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 ديسمبر 2008)

د جمعة داود قال:


> هل قيمة الارتفاع المقاس بأجهزة gps هي منسوب النقطة ؟ .... بالطبع لا ... فنظام gps يقيس ارتفاع النقطة من سطح الالبسويد (المجسم النظري الذي يمثل الأرض) والذي نسميه الارتفاع الجيوديسي geodetic Or Ellipsoidal Height .... بينما المنسوب المستخدم في أعمال المساحة و الخرائط يكون مقاسا من سطح البحر (الجيويد) ونسميه الارتفاع الارثومتري orthometric Height ... والفرق بين كلا نوعي الارتفاعات هو ما نطلق عليه حيود الجيويد geoid Undulation أي القيمة التي يحيد بها سطح الجيويد عن سطح الالبسويد. لذلك فإذا أردنا حساب قيمة منسوب نقطة gps (نعطيه الرمز h) من ارتفاعها المقاس بال gps (نرمز له h) يجب معرفة قيمة حيود الجيويد عندها (رمزها n) لكي نطبق المعادلة: h = H – N
> 
> لمعرفة قيمة حيود الجيويد هناك طرق عديدة ، لكن ما سنستخدمه هنا هو نموذج جيويد عالمي أي نموذج يمكنه حساب قيمة n عند أي نقطة علي سطح الأرض. في أبريل 2008 أطلقت هيئة المساحة العسكرية الأمريكية أحدث نموذج عالمي للجيويد وأسمه egm2008 ووضعته علي موقعها علي الانترنت ليكون متاحا للجميع. ويجب أن نعلم أن دقة هذا النموذج في حدود 25-35 سم أي أن قيمة n المحسوبة منه بها خطأ يبلغ هذه القيمة ، وبالتالي يجب أن نتوقع أن قيمة المنسوب الذي سنقوم بحسابه سيكون بها نفس الخطأ لكن في تطبيقات مساحية كثيرة تكون هذه الدقة مناسبة وخاصة أن هذه الطريقة مجانية و لا تتطلب أيه أرصاد جديدة بخلاف قياسات gps ذاتها.
> 
> ...


 شكرا علي المجهود الرائع د جمعة 
ولكن الملاحظ في كثير من الاعمال المساحية عند استخدام Gps لرفع المناسيب ( مع استخدام هذه البرامج ) يوجد خط يترواح في كثير من الاحيان ليصل الي 10سم 
لذلك انا افضل في رفع المناسيب جهاز Level
شكرا لك مرة اخري علي هذه المعلومات القيمة 
فانت ياخي كنز من المعرفة وفقك الله


----------



## Ashraf M (6 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزى الدكتور جمعه و المهندس احمد

اولا - اشكركم جدا على المساهمات الرائعه واود ان اطرح بعض الاسئله التى جالت بخاطرى - لانى تركت اعمال المساحه من فتره

- اليس من الافضل - بدلا من استخدام اى Geoid Model - استخدام نقاط مناسيب حول المنطقه و استخدامها كـ constraints فى الـ least squares adjustment ؟ - اتذكر انه كانت هناك مواصفات او ربما ارشادات تنص على استخدام اربع نقاط مناسيب على المحيط وواحده فى الوسط من ايام Zilkoski فى الـ NGS .

- هناك العديد جدا من الابحاث و الدراسات والطرق (ومنها الـ spherical harmonics و غيرها ) لتعيين الـ geoid وgeoid model و المستخدمه فى بعض البرامج - لكن هل استخدامها سينتج عنه دقه مناسبه للاعمال الهندسيه ؟؟ - اللهم الا اذا ضيقنا المجال لكل 5 او 10 كم - كما ينوى المهندس احمد عمله فى برنامجه؟

- هناك (عل ما اتذكر) ابحاث لـ Vanicek لتكوين Geoid Model بدقة ملليميترات - هل تم استخدامها فى برامج واصبحت مستخدمه فى التطبيقات الهندسيه - مثلا كالـ pipeline projects المعتمده عل الـ gravity ؟ - ام اننا سنستخدم الـ Models الموجوده - كما تفضل الدكتور جمعه بشرح طريقة استخدامها ومكره اخاك لابطل ؟ - والا كيف سنوجد orthometric heights فى وسط الصحراء ؟

فى النهايه هذه مناقشه العلميه و قد تتعدد فيها الاراء وشكرا مقدما


----------



## امير عوض (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكني أريد أن أخرج عن الموضوع قليلا وأسال ماهي قيمة الخطأ في الإحداثيات المستخرجة من جهاز gps من على الطبيعة وأرجو إعطائي نوع جهاز gps مناسب للأعمال المساحية لاستخراج إحداثيات ومناسيب من على الطبيعة وشكرا


----------



## مصعب العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرًا جزيلاً


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 ديسمبر 2008)

Ashraf M قال:


> عزيزى الدكتور جمعه و المهندس احمد
> 
> اولا - اشكركم جدا على المساهمات الرائعه واود ان اطرح بعض الاسئله التى جالت بخاطرى - لانى تركت اعمال المساحه من فتره
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك علي مداخلتك القيمة جدا يأ أخي الكريم ، فهي تدل علي خبرة كبيرة في العمل المساحي وتحديد نماذج الجيويد ، وأسمح لي ببعض التعليقات لاثراء هذا الحوار العلمي الممتع:

1- يتم استخدام نماذج الجيويد العالمية في مواضع معينة عندما لا يتوافر بديل اخر لحساب المناسيب من أرصاد GPS ، ومثل ماذكرت أنت عندما نريد حساب مناسيب في منطقة صحراوية 

2- تتزايد دقة هذه النماذج العالمية يوما بعد يوم ، فبعد أن كانت دقتها بضعة أمتار صارت الان بضعة ديسمترات ، وكمثال فأن الدقة العالمية للنموذج الجديد EGM2008 تقدر بحوالي 22 سم فقط.

3- أفضل السبل لحساب المناسيب في منطقة كبيرة (اقليم أو دولة مثلا) هو دمج نموذج جيويد عالمي مع أرصاد جيوديسية محلية (سواء أرصاد جاذبية أو أرصاد ميزانية عند نقاط GPS) لزيادة دقة النموذج العالمي في هذه المنطقة تحديدا ، وهناك أبحاث كثيرة (منهم بحثيين لي) أشارت الي أنه يمكن زيادة دقة النموذج العالمي بنسبة 50% عند تطعيمه بقياسات محلية.

4- في حالة العمل في منطقة صغيرة (بضعة كيلومترات) يمكن الاستعانة - كما ذكرت أنت - ببعض قيم المناسيب المعلومة عند نقاط GPS ودمجها كأنها شروط اضافية External Constraints في عملية ضبط الارصاد Least-Squares Adjustment لحساب مناسيب كل النقاط الاخري. وما يتم هنا هو تطوير نموذج جيويد محلي لهذه المنطقة ثم استنباط قيم حيود الجيويد Geoid Undulation منه (بعملية interpolation) ثم اضافة قيمة حيود الجيويد لقيمة الارتفاع الجيوديسي لكل نقطة لحساب منسوبها. وهذا أحد الاساليب لكن مشكلته أنه يصلح للمناطق الصغيرة فقط.

5- في حالة العمل بمنطقة كبيرة (عشرات أو مئات الكيلومترات) ستكون عملية رصد مناسيب عشرات النقاط (المطلوبة لعمل جيويد محلي) مكلفة جدا وتستغرق وقت كبير مما يجعل اللجوء للحل رقم 2 أنسب اقتصاديا.

6- من الممكن الوصول لدقة 1 سم في تطوير جيويد لمنطقة معينة (تم ذلك فعلا في أمريكا و بعض دول أوروبا) لكن يحتاج العمل لعدد كبير جدا جدا من الارصاد الجيوديسية (Gravity, GPS/Levelling, Astronomical data) لا يتوافر في معظم الدول النامية! فنحن ننظر فقط الي أن التكلفة الاقتصادية ستكون كبيرة و للاسف فأننا لا نتخيل أن العائد أيضا سيكون كبير جدا. فتخيل معي لو أننا لدينا مثل هذا الجيويد لدولة معينة فكم ستنخفض مشروعات تكلفة الخرائط ومشروعات الهندسة المدنية بصفة عامة.

 مرة أخري شكرا علي هذا الحوار الممتع.

أما عن تساؤل الاخ محمد حسام عن دقة أجهزة GPS فقد تم تناولها في عدة موضوعات ، لكن بصفة عامة فأن الاجهزة المحمولة Hand-Held GPS تكون دقتها في حدود 3-8 متر بينما الاجهزة الجيوديسية Geodetic GPS Receivers فمن الممكن أن تصل دقتها الي سنتمترات وأحيانا ملليمترات طبقا لنوع الجهاز و ملحقاته وبرنامج الحساب Software المصاحب له. لكن هذه الدقة للاحداثيات الافقية و الارتفاع الجيوديسي (أي المقاس من سطح الالبسويد) واذا أردنا تحويل هذا النوع من الارتفاعات الي مناسيب فلا بد من وجود نموذج جيويد وستعتمد دقة هذه المناسيب علي دقة نموذج الجيويد المستخدم.


----------



## mahmoud medhat (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*الحمد لله والصلاه على رسول الله*

شكرا يا اخى الكريم

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م فلاح (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا دكتور جمعة وجزيت خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ta wfeek2009 (18 يناير 2009)

thancksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for you


----------



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## كارزان عمر (19 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## susa (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة والحديثة. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 مايو 2009)

برنامج لحساب EGM2008 

برنامج رائع (حجمه بسيط جدا لا يتعدي 7 ميجا) لحساب قيمة حيود الجيويد N من النموذج العالمي الحديث EGM2008 . لاحظ أن البرنامج الأصلي المتاح بموقع هيئة المساحة العسكرية الأمريكية (التي أنتجت النموذج) حجم ملفاته الإجمالي حوالي 367 ميجا !!

البرنامج أسمه Alltrans EGM2008 Calculator وهو من تطوير عالم ألماني أسمه Hans-Gerd Duenck-Kerst من شركة AltStat الألمانية ، والإصدار الحالي له هو الأول Version 1.0 

البرنامج سهل التعامل معه وله 3 قوائم menus لأداء الحسابات علي 3 مستويات:

1- حساب N نقطة بنقطة علي الشاشة في قائمة Manual calc 
2- حساب N شبكة Grid لمنطقة معينة في قائمة Grid Maker 
3- حساب N مجموعة من النقاط موجودة في ملف نصي txt في قائمة File calc 

الفكرة الأساسية للبرنامج هي استنباط interpolation قيمة حيود الجيويد of EGM2008 N من شبكة (سيق حسابها من النموذج الأصلي) وهذه الشبكة تتكون الخلية الواحدة منها من 10×10 دقائق ، وهذا هو الخيار الأساسي المسمي Internal Dataset . 

كما يتيح البرنامج أيضا – في خيار External Dataset - استخدام شبكات Grids أخري بخلية 1×1 دقيقة أو 2.5×2.5 دقيقة لكن ملفاتهما غير موجودة في البرنامج ويجب أن يقوم المستخدم بالحصول عليهما - من موقع هيئة المساحة العسكرية الأمريكية - أولا إن رغب في ذلك.

كما يقوم البرنامج باستنباط قيم N بتطبيق 4 طرق رياضية مختلفة (خاصة في المستوي الأول). 

تم اختيار البرنامج علي عدد 180 نقطة معلومة (في مصر) ومقارنة النتائج – قيم حيود الجيويد N – الناتجة من النموذج الأصلي والقيم الناتجة من البرنامج الجديد ، ووجد أن الفروق Undulation Differences تتراوح من –0.06 م إلي 0.05 م بمتوسط -0.004 م وانحراف معياري يبلغ 0.02 م. 

بالطبع فهذه نتائج جيدة جدا ولا تعتبر الفروق مؤثرة عند الأخذ في الاعتبار حجم البرنامج الجديد (ومقارنته بحجم البرنامج الأصلي) وسهولة التعامل معه أيضا. وبالتالي فينصح باستخدام هذا البرنامج الجديد في معظم التطبيقات الجيوديسية و المساحية ، إلا في حالة شبكات المثلثات GPS عالية الدقة فينصح باستخدام البرنامج الأصلي المقدم من هيئة المساحة العسكرية الأمريكية.

تم رفع البرنامج في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/alltransegm2008.zip


الشكر موصول للأخ "النعاس" وهو أول من أشار لوجود هذا البرنامج في مشاركته بمنتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f11/topic-t452.htm#1042


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (31 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور دكتور جمعة داود 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور علي هذه الإضافة جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)




----------



## محمدسندباد (28 يونيو 2009)

لا إلـه إلا أنـت إنــي كنــت 
من الظالمين و حسبنا الله 
و نعم الوكيل


----------



## fageery (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## عبدةو (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مجهود رائع.............في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (28 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الدكتور جمعة.
لقد وجدت انه يمكن تلافي الفرق في المنسوب ودلك بطرح اوزيادة التصحيح عند ادخال ارتفاع النقطة الرئيسية (control point) وبعد مقارنة الارتفاعات بالlevel لم اجد فروقات وبيانا له يمكنني ارسال تقرير بالعملية ( sta.report) شكرا جزيلا لمجهوداتكم والله يوفقكم


----------



## الكلثمي1 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## sur_jeh (15 مارس 2010)

رب لك الحمد والشكر على ما انعمت بوركت يا دكتور وبورك مسعاك


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ما تقدم وما تاخر من ذنوبنا وذنوبك


----------



## محمود الناصري (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن سؤال دكتور
1- المقصود ال GPS هل هو الجهاز اليدوي العادي مثلا garmin
2- عندما نريد ناخذ منسوب نقطه على الارض هل نضع الجهاز بالارض او يبقى بايدينا واذا كان هناك منشأ كونكريتي
مرتفع عن منسوب سطح الارض ما هو الذي يحسبه الجهاز
هذه اسئله مهمه يجب الاجابه عليها لتنويرنا انار الله دربك


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 مارس 2010)

محمود الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن سؤال دكتور
> 1- المقصود ال gps هل هو الجهاز اليدوي العادي مثلا garmin
> 2- عندما نريد ناخذ منسوب نقطه على الارض هل نضع الجهاز بالارض او يبقى بايدينا واذا كان هناك منشأ كونكريتي
> مرتفع عن منسوب سطح الارض ما هو الذي يحسبه الجهاز
> هذه اسئله مهمه يجب الاجابه عليها لتنويرنا انار الله دربك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

المقصود هو أجهزة الجي بي أس الهندسية أو الجيوديسية (التي تصل دقتها الي سنتيمترات) وليست الاجهزة الملاحية أو الاجهزة المحمولة يدويا (التي لا تزيد دقتها عن بضعة أمتار!). 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رماح بدر (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ميمو الاول (27 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعة
اعمل منذ فتره على ousa فى الكويت واقوم بحل النقاط ببرنامجين ( tbc - magnet ) وكان يعطى معى فروق عن الميزان حوالى 5 سم
الان تحولت الى egm08 باخر تحديث ( 1 دقيقة ) والفروق لم تتجاوز حتى الان 2 سم عن الميزان
المشروع طرق فى مساحة 25 كم * 25 كم
وانتهينا بفضل الله و التعلم منكم ومن هذا الموقع المميز من تثبيت 60 نقطة من اصل 300 نقطة لتكون نقاط مثلثات داخل المشروع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedalbaz (27 أبريل 2016)

شكرا لك مرة اخري علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hamdy khedawy (29 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفاجومى (15 يوليو 2016)

كيف يتم نصب جهاز gps grx_1 فى الموقع وكيف يتم توصيل الكابلات الخاصه بالجهاز والراديو والبطاريه بصفه عامه


----------



## m_e (31 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الدبس (8 أغسطس 2016)

اخي العزيز م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على هذا الجهد................... 
اخي العزيز م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على هذا الجهد................... 
اخي العزيز م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على هذا الجهد................... 
اخي العزيز م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على هذا الجهد................... 
اخي العزيز م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على هذا الجهد................... 
اخي العزيز م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم على هذا الجهد...................


----------

